# Relative permit renewal and work endorsement



## timzmut (Sep 1, 2014)

I need help I will be submitting my permit/visa application next week.

My relative permit is expiring in October 2017, Must I apply for change of condition as advised by VFS since i want to work as I am married to SAC and have job offer or I should just submit a complete new application for section 11(6) visa?

Thank you


----------

